# Hide files inside JPG!!



## blackpearl (Oct 16, 2006)

I found an interesting tutorial. You can hide files inside an innocent looking JPG image. The secretly created image file will open in any image viewer just like a normal file but if you open it with winrar you will find the hidden files. Pretty neat trick.

*www.thetechtray.net/videos/rar/


----------



## tuxfan (Oct 17, 2006)

This is called STEGANOGRAPHY.  Have a look at *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steganography for more information.

I have some software for this on a CD  Its pretty cool for sensitive information. But even terrorists are using this for their activities


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Oct 17, 2006)

cool...people could actually be sending secret messages when you get porno in your mailbox...


----------



## koolbluez (Oct 17, 2006)

ya... steganography became famous (or rather infamous) sometime back with terrorist activities... osama-type message passing methods.


But there are 2 catches..
1. It'll need u to install the steganophing software everytime u need to pack/unpack the file. Nothing like an auto.. or exe file.
2. The file size changed to sum of both the files. So supposing u r putting a 1mb word file in a 50kb jpg file, the new jpg'll be greater than 1mb in size. Those with sharp eyes (or attention to detail) 'll definitely catch the difference as a 50kb jpg'll be small in viewing size and low in quality, but a real 1mb jpg'll be huge and of extremely good quality.

Also to be noted, Steganography is not done only on jpgs, u can put any file format in another file format using it. So an "innocent-looking" cartoon clip can have "bigger-rating" material!!!
Technology changes the face of civilization... a baby can be a babe!!!


----------



## niks999 (Oct 17, 2006)

Its good man!!
I liked it!


----------



## tuxfan (Oct 17, 2006)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> But there are 2 catches..
> 1. It'll need u to install the steganophing software everytime u need to pack/unpack the file. Nothing like an auto.. or exe file.


Keeping an auto or exe kind of file will simply kill its purpose!! Anyone will execute it and know something is hidden there. Of course, he may not be able to see what without a password



			
				koolbluez said:
			
		

> 2. The file size changed to sum of both the files. So supposing u r putting a 1mb word file in a 50kb jpg file, the new jpg'll be greater than 1mb in size. Those with sharp eyes (or attention to detail) 'll definitely catch the difference as a 50kb jpg'll be small in viewing size and low in quality, but a real 1mb jpg'll be huge and of extremely good quality.


Quite true. But a person will have to have a real eye for the details and be at least a little tech-savvy to think about this. So if we are hiding things from government  things are pretty safe even if 1 GB file is hidden in 1 MB file


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Oct 17, 2006)

u can also use video or a audio file ...it give u more space..let me explain.....

hey do say wow....

well in this trick we use a JPEG file....lets take the reo. be  1024X768....that means it has 1024X768 pixels in it...now 1 pixel has 3 colour....red,green&blue.....that means 1 pixel is equal to 3 bits....now if we remove one colour from few of the pixels....randon colours....we get some space...and this space is used for hidding text....now a days new techniques r been used but the one i told was the first and the most strongest....he he he he...u can even hide pic in them...........i read it in a book in my schools lib........


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 17, 2006)

was on Digg


----------



## Tech Geek (Oct 17, 2006)

A good tutorial dude .


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 17, 2006)

Amazing man !
Thanks !


----------



## Anindya (Oct 17, 2006)

What a surprising thing to learn. It is really great! Thanks.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 17, 2006)

whoa , real cool info.


----------



## n2casey (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice info but this info has been shared, so never try to hide something using it.


----------



## rup (Oct 17, 2006)

guys... u can simply hide ur secret document sp any dat or mpeg file by changing the extension... then the icon wd b changed for example:  u want to change a dat file into doc.. it will seem as word file or notepad file..  if any1 try to open this then the dat will open in doc format that is the raw from ....for this u just hv to go the folder option>view> then uncheck the hide file extensions for known file type...then just apply n ok... then just change the extension like> movie.dat into> movie.doc....after that in the same way u hv to tick mark the "hide file extensions... isn't it simple....................................................


----------



## n2casey (Oct 18, 2006)

@ rup

ur method is simple but most of the members know it. Anyways, keep posting coz u know something which others don't.


----------



## satyamy (Oct 18, 2006)

ok lets see it


----------



## freakitude (Oct 18, 2006)

see this post *labnol.blogspot.com/2006/10/how-to-hide-secret-documents-or.html


----------



## nitish_mythology (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice tutorial.................thanxs!


----------



## sysfilez (Oct 18, 2006)

i just learnt this new trick, tnx for sharing.


----------



## EagerBeaver (Oct 18, 2006)

Dis is Good. Thankyou.


----------



## anantkhaitan (Oct 21, 2006)

Good thread man.........


----------



## techtronic (Oct 21, 2006)

The movie *Along Came A Spider starring Morgan Freeman* shows this technology


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 22, 2006)

ha ha ha good one dude


----------



## vikas_patil60 (Oct 31, 2006)

Good tutorial 
I try for .mp3 file with .jpg it not work


----------



## vikas_patil60 (Nov 1, 2006)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> ya... steganography became famous (or rather infamous) sometime back with terrorist activities... osama-type message passing methods.
> 
> 
> But there are 2 catches..
> ...


Please tell Some "steganophing software"


----------



## rup (Nov 7, 2006)

@ vikas........
                 buddy it works....mp3>jpg...
                 try methodically....


----------



## vikas_patil60 (Nov 10, 2006)

@rup........
Afterall
Yas,it work


----------



## Ron (Dec 22, 2006)

A good tutorial  dude.....


----------



## kaustav_geek (Apr 21, 2007)

.zip files can be easily hidden inside .jpeg and .gif images without using any external software. The trick is to append the .zip file to .jpeg or .gif file. The trick works because .gif files keep all of their information in the headers, while .zip files keep them in the footer. Since that's the case, .gif viewers read from the front of the file, while .zip readers read from the end.
So for windows users, type this in command prompt:

```
copy /B source.gif+source.zip target.gif
```

For Linux/Mac users:

```
cat somefile.zip >> somefile.gif
```

Simple redirection of file contents. 

Source

Cheers.


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Apr 21, 2007)

cool one dudes


----------



## go4saket (Apr 22, 2007)

This has been posted b4 also. Thanks anyways for the refresher...

This has been posted b4. Thanks for the refresher anyways...


----------



## faraaz (Apr 22, 2007)

Dude...this is how you spread viruses...


----------



## shyamno (Apr 22, 2007)

excellent tutorial..Keep it up..

Can this be used to hide video format files..using the same technique and command...


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 22, 2007)

anything to anything... shyamno... lots of sw too... just search maan.. new ones come up regularly.. but i suppose all r paidware...


----------



## anantkhaitan (Apr 22, 2007)

@shyamno
As Kaustav said earlier.. u can do it for any combination of filetypes in which the first one is read from its header and other one from its footer..

In case of GIF and Zip
Gif is header and Zip is footer


----------



## mneo (May 2, 2007)

Cooool  & yeah i read smwhere thats how u spreasd viruses & hack passwds for email ids


----------

